# Is $94,600 enough for Canberra?



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
I was made an offer of $94,600 plus 17% superannuation to come work in Canberra. I have a spouse and toddler to support as well. It sounded like good money, when I looked at the exchange rate with America (100K US$) , but now realize the exchange rate is unusually high right now. I have no idea what that salary means in terms of the actual cost of living in Canberra, or if it is really enough to make annual trips back to the states to visit the parents.
Is this decent money, or will it be a struggle?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ashsmoen said:


> Hi,
> I was made an offer of $94,600 plus 17% superannuation to come work in Canberra. I have a spouse and toddler to support as well. It sounded like good money, when I looked at the exchange rate with America (100K US$) , but now realize the exchange rate is unusually high right now. I have no idea what that salary means in terms of the actual cost of living in Canberra, or if it is really enough to make annual trips back to the states to visit the parents.
> Is this decent money, or will it be a struggle?





Hiya I would suggest you to read the sticky treads and also check this site for more info: Cost of Living in Canberra, Australia. Prices in Canberra.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It will be enough. I'm on a similar salary and same requirements but support a mortgage in Sydney for that. You'll be on rental most likely so your housing costs are already less than mine because of that. And yes you can make annual trips to the US (budget about $4-5k/yr for the trip).


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

really? that is good news! my husband has been looking at the internet and said a head of bok choy cabbage is $6 in Canberra, which seems outrageous to us in California where it would barely be $2, so I was getting worried that Canberra might be like London or Moscow or Oslo, high cost of living.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just checking out on Google and came across this: List of most expensive cities for expatriate employees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

don't get me wrong, AU is expensive but your salary will do just fine. But you will likely be paying anywhere from $80-$120/wk on groceries. But if you shop around and use fruit/veg markets and similar you'll find opportunities to save. 

You can't compare US and AU food prices as US has far cheaper prices for food most of the time compared to AU. 



ashsmoen said:


> really? that is good news! my husband has been looking at the internet and said a head of bok choy cabbage is $6 in Canberra, which seems outrageous to us in California where it would barely be $2, so I was getting worried that Canberra might be like London or Moscow or Oslo, high cost of living.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

We have been devoted to eating only organic foods, but in California it is easy to get organic fruits and veg of all sorts year round, and not too expensive. Is this going to be a big challenge in Canberra? Are there farmers markets for produce?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Canberra is expensive like Australia. (organic products well wait till you see those)

I wouldn't be confident about heading back to America every year but you can live off that wage. but that income over 2 people is basic.


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Canberra is expensive like Australia. (organic products well wait till you see those)
> 
> I wouldn't be confident about heading back to America every year but you can live off that wage. but that income over 2 people is basic.


This imho is rubbish i earn quite a bit less, have a $350000 mortgage, family of 3 and can afford to visit uk annualy no problem.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

ashsmoen said:


> We have been devoted to eating only organic foods, but in California it is easy to get organic fruits and veg of all sorts year round, and not too expensive. Is this going to be a big challenge in Canberra? Are there farmers markets for produce?


After living in Canberra, I can tell you for sure that canberra's farmers markets are no cheaper than supermarkets. I have spent around 4500 AUD in 1 month and am not exactly living my US lifestyle yet. I don't know if 94k is enough for a family as everyone has a different lifestyle but can certainly tell you in Canberra everything is way more expensive than US.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

MyDearBoy said:


> This imho is rubbish i earn quite a bit less, have a $350000 mortgage, family of 3 and can afford to visit uk annualy no problem.


You won't get a mortgage for 350k in Canberra and unlike Brits, Americans are aware of how important status is of where you live. a 400k house in Australia is the eqivilant of a 2 bedroom housing estate in Britain. They aren't going to buy into Outer suburb scams.

To the OP remember to get to America from Sydney your still looking at a lot more money than you would get on the corresponding flight from the states. Flights to America on QANTAS atm are around 4k return with united around 2-3k

93k over two people is the eqivilant of two incomes earning minimum wage. Don't expect a expensive lifestyle.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like we will have to become serious about gardening our own veggies!
I am also confused about what tax rate we will pay. As a foreign citizen with residence and employment only in Australia (no US income or residence), will I be expected to pay "foreign resident" tax or "resident" tax? They are quite a bit different!


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

ashsmoen said:


> Looks like we will have to become serious about gardening our own veggies!
> I am also confused about what tax rate we will pay. As a foreign citizen with residence and employment only in Australia (no US income or residence), will I be expected to pay "foreign resident" tax or "resident" tax? They are quite a bit different!


There is a tax you will have to pay in USA, but not sure what it is. As I remember hearing or reading you have to be making over a certain minimum before that tax is to be paid. This may help

http://www.taxmeless.com/IRS593Publication.htm


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! 
But I am actually wondering about the Australian income tax I would have to pay, what it means to qualify as a "resident" vs. a "foreign resident" in Australia.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Then this website will halp you.

International tax essentials


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

*more on housing?*

Good to know.
But I have no idea what British housing estate is. I know what minimum wage is though!
We currently live in what is called a "live-work", an industrial building that has been build out with apartments adjoined to workshop spaces (we build furniture). So, we only have to pay one rent that covers our housing and business. Is there anything of the sort in Canberra? We have always avoided the suburbs, preferring either urban or rural living to anything in between. Looking at the allhomes website is depressing actually, not much charm to be found.



Weebie said:


> You won't get a mortgage for 350k in Canberra and unlike Brits, Americans are aware of how important status is of where you live. a 400k house in Australia is the eqivilant of a 2 bedroom housing estate in Britain. They aren't going to buy into Outer suburb scams.
> 
> To the OP remember to get to America from Sydney your still looking at a lot more money than you would get on the corresponding flight from the states. Flights to America on QANTAS atm are around 4k return with united around 2-3k
> 
> 93k over two people is the eqivilant of two incomes earning minimum wage. Don't expect a expensive lifestyle.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Perfect, love the residency determination tool. It says I would be considered an Australian Resident for tax purposes.


tcscivic12 said:


> Then this website will halp you.
> 
> International tax essentials


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Weebie said:


> You won't get a mortgage for 350k in Canberra and *unlike Brits, Americans are aware of how important status is of where you live. a 400k house in Australia is the eqivilant of a 2 bedroom housing estate in Britain. They aren't going to buy into Outer suburb scams.*
> 
> To the OP remember to get to America from Sydney your still looking at a lot more money than you would get on the corresponding flight from the states. Flights to America on QANTAS atm are around 4k return with united around 2-3k
> 
> 93k over two people is the eqivilant of two incomes earning minimum wage. Don't expect a expensive lifestyle.


I dont know where to start with this comment my god it is so wrong on so many levels...but my fav one is you think a 2 bed house on an average housing estate in the UK costs £268000 lolol you could buy the estate for that god are you really serious.


----------

